# Why Did The Chicken Cross The Road, MBTI Style



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

The chicken crossed the road because it was hungry.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

I think the chicken crossed the road to get away from me and my camera.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Lady Mary said:


> 16 Reasons Why the Chicken Crossed the Road
> INTP: Er, I didn’t see it. Must have been thinking about something else…


My first thought was "INTP Chicken would be too distracted to notice it crossed the road."
Damn it. You got me.
(Speaking of chicken, I'm hungry).


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Why wouldn't the chicken cross the road? Why would it stay on one side of the road for the rest of its life, never to know what is out there? The road is but one small step for a new tomorrow for this chicken, for the path it must cross this treacherous path....


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ: Because it NEEDS to be done... NOW! ...and most of the other chickens (_especially_ the N chickens) have their heads too far up in the clouds contemplating the "big picture" to comprehend the immediate consequence of their inaction.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

INFP: Because maybe a car would come down the road right at the right moment

(Lol sorry I had to make my chicken emo)


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

Maybe the chicken felt that the side of the road he was on was not the most comfortable side. Maybe the pavement was hot to touch and the other side wasn't so heat sensitive!

Or maybe the chicken saw a human do it once and thought that it wanted to learn that skill as well! Okay I'm thinking too much into this


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

​'Cause grain seemed fatter, nests warmer and roosters hotter on the other side. Sad but true-life story of disillusionment.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

Lady Mary said:


> 16 Reasons Why the Chicken Crossed the Road
> ENTJ : Because I ordered it to cross the road
> ENTP: Imagine if chickens continually keep crossing the road. It could be used as a renewable power source!
> INTJ: Chickens are stupid.
> ...


Curiously, the only one of these I really disagree with is the ISTJ one. When asked the simple question: "Why did the chicken cross the road?" We would very carefully and precisely answer it.

So we might say:
ISTJ "There are many factors that would discourage a chicken from crossing a road, including but not limited to: 1) Danger of cars 2) Lack of food on the road 3) Various obstacles like fences that are near roads intentionally to prevent children and animals from attempting to cross. As such, the chicken must have had a strong motivation to cross the road. Chickens seldom travel distances to seek food, so pull factors are unlikely. Push factors are more likely, so considering the life of the average chicken, a dog, child or butcher was probably chasing it. That is the best estimate of why the chicken crossed the road without having any more specific data to go by."

Also I agree with @_Ummon_

ISFJ: To get to the other side…? That's the answer people usually give, right?

I was thinking of that answer for ISTJ, but it fits ISFJ better.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

jcal said:


> ISTJ: Because it NEEDS to be done... NOW! ...and most of the other chickens (_especially_ the N chickens) have their heads too far up in the clouds contemplating the "big picture" to comprehend the immediate consequence of their inaction.


Wouldn't that be ESTJ?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Why did someone build a road in front of the chicken?


----------

